# Nature and grace



## MW (Feb 29, 2008)

Thomas Manton:



> Heb. 11:23. – “By faith Moses, when he was born, was hid three months of his parents, because they saw he was a proper child; and they were not afraid of the king’s commandment.”
> 
> What is commended – “By faith.” What great matter of faith was here? Brute creatures are careful to preserve their young ones; their endeavour to save him might seem to be a work of natural affection, but the Holy Ghost ascribeth it to faith. Natural affections sanctified are subservient and useful to faith; grace doth not abolish nature, but perfect it. We are to obey God against our natural affection; as by faith Abraham offered his son Isaac; nature was against it. And we are to obey God with natural affection: by faith Moses was hid of his parents; there nature was for it. Many times God’s interests and ours are twisted together, and then nature is allowed to work, but grace must bear sway; sometimes they are severed, and then we must leave nature to keep company with God.


----------



## Herald (Feb 29, 2008)

> Natural affections sanctified are subservient and useful to faith; grace doth not abolish nature, but perfect it.



Men will say, of their base desires, "I cannot deny how I feel. I was created thus." Manton's line brings into congruence our affections and the work of grace, through faith.

Matthew, thank you.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 29, 2008)

Is there a difference between saying "grace perfects nature" and "grace restores nature" (the latter from Bavinck)?


----------



## MW (Feb 29, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> Is there a difference between saying "grace perfects nature" and "grace restores nature" (the latter from Bavinck)?



Not in substance, if we understand the restoration of nature is to its perfection. But I suppose we could add the eschatological element wherein final perfection consists in bearing the image of the heavenly in contrast to the earthy. Manton's statement would allow for that, but Bavinck's would require further clarification.


----------

